# Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio. €



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland 
8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Millionen Euro
​*Kommentar

Zuerst gefunden dank Sten bei uns im Forum Anglerlatein:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331102

Dann nachgelesen bei der Originalquelle im FOCUS:
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...acebook-focus-online-finanzen&ts=201709071142



> _*Für rund 3,5 Millionen Euro lässt der Bund einen über 500 Meter langen Spezial-Steindamm in der Oder errichten. Er soll den Lebensraum einer seltenen Fischart schützen.*
> Der Baltische Goldsteinbeißer ist eigentlich in Osteuropa und Westasien beheimatet, doch Anfang des Jahrtausends wurden erstmals auch einige Exemplare in der Oder entdeckt. Um den Bestand der acht bis zwölf Zentimeter großen Fische zu sichern, investiert der Bund nun 3,5 Millionen Euro in die Errichtung eines speziellen Damms bei Reitwein im Landkreis Märkisch-Oderland, der den Lebensraum des Baltischen Goldsteinbeißers schützen soll._



Dann dran gedacht, was gerade bei uns Anglern so in Sachen Naturschutz alles abgedreht abgeht:
NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel 

Auch daran, dass ja die gesamte Menge der Dorsche, welche die deutschen Fischer in der Ostsee (ICES 22 - 24) in 2017 fangen dürfen, gerade mal auf einen Wert von auch nur um die 2,5 - 3 Mio. Euro kommt..

Und auch dran gedacht, dass jeder Versuch, Kormorane zu reduzieren (die sicher auch gerne die 3,5 Mio. Fischchen fressen würden), in unserem krankhaft schützergeprägten Bürokrateutonien natürlich zum Scheitern verurteilt sind.

In Hessen wird der Zander als nicht einheimische Art gewertet und Besatz erschwert, Schonzeit aufgehoben, der Waller, der schon seit der Bronzezeit im Neckar heimisch ist, gilt als invasiver, zu bekämpfender Schädling. 

Ein aus ANFANG DIESES JAHRTAUSENDS in der Oder entdeckter, ein EIGENTLICH IN OSTEUROPA und WESTASIEN heimischer Fisch, den muss man für 3,5 Mio Euros schützen und Dämme bauen.

Ich hätte gute Lust, da Kormorane hin zu karren und Schwarzmundgrundeln freizulassen, damit sie  sich an den 3,5 Mio-Happen des westasiatischen Goldsteinbeissers in der Oder gütlich tun können....

Aber sowas macht man natürlich nicht, man denkt nur mal kurz dran, um den Blutdruck wieder runter zu bringen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt, denn zumindest wird gesehen, dass auch Fische etwas wert sind :m


----------



## Franky (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Um den legendäre Brösel zu zitieren:
Wir trampeln durch die Heide,
wir trampeln durch die Saat;
Hurra, wir verblöden,
für uns bezahlt der Staat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

boah echt, ich hatte da schon wieder Blutddruck, bei solchem Schützer/Ökofantasten - Wahn..

Warum kriegen das Geld nicht die Angelkutter, die gerade pleite gehen wegen Baglimit?

Warum bezahlt man damit keine  Patronen für Kormoranjäger?

und, und, und.....

Ist wie mit den Millionen für die Stuttgart21 Eidechsen...

Und überall brauchts "Wissenschaftler" zum begleiten -  dass die mitmachen, wenn sie Kohle kriegen und deswegen gerne alles "wissenschaftlich" begründen, dass man sowas schützen muss, ist auch nix Neues.. 

Wir werden zu Tode gemanaged von diesem ganzen Polit/Ökomanenvolk..


----------



## Gondoschir (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Und an meinem Angelgewässer (Hessen) wurde der Besatz von Regenbogenforellen behördlich verboten, weil es keine heimische Fischart ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Nur mal so:
Zwar ist dieser nette Fisch laut IUCN (Rote Liste) als „nicht bedroht“ eingestuft!
Wiki

Er wird aber von den Euro-Schützern und Ökowahnen dennoch in der FFH-Richtlinie im Anhang II (Tier- und Pflanzenarten von gemeinschaftlichem Interesse, für deren Erhaltung besondere Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen werden müssen) aufgeführt.

Während es allen möglichen Fischarten in Deutschland wirklich schlecht, geht (Aal, Lachs, Stör, Dorsch etc.), das ist Fakt.
Gerade  Angler, Vereine und Verbände unternehmen und finanzieren da ja einiges für diese Arten. 

Während gleichzeitig vom Staat erneuerbare Energien wie Fischschredderwasserkraftwerke gefördert werden (und GreenpeaceEnergy und PETA damit zusammen für "tierleidfreien Strom" werben) hat also der Bund für diese nicht bedrohte Art 3,5 Mio. Euro über...

Das ist doch irre!

Gerade wer Natur schützen will, muss sich von solchem Wahnsinn distanzieren.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

https://www.svz.de/regionales/brandenburg/baltischer-goldsteinbeisser-gesucht-id17428636.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

jaja, da hat sich die "Wissenschaft" wieder ne Geldquelle erschlossen und einen laut IUNC nicht gefährdeten Fisch zum forschen finanzieren lassen.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang. Ich als ''Wissenschaftler'' habe Fragen. Und zwar dazu, worum es in diesem Projekt wirklich geht. Schon die Projektträgerschaft sagt so einiges darüber aus.

Deinen Berufs/ Ausbildungshintergrund kenn ich natürlich. Da ich ihn - wie jeden anderen beruflichen Backround auch - sehr respektabel finde, würde ich ihn niemals in Anführungszeichen setzen. Würd mich freuen, wenn Du den gleichen Respekt auch meinem Genre gegenüber aufbringen könntest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Dachte Du bist "Jurist".........
;-)))


----------



## Grünknochen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Schlingel!! Ich nenn Dich jetzt ''Koch''


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Zwischenfrage:
Im Focus-Artikel steht:



> Die Spezial-Buhne soll rund 540 Meter lang sein und parallel zur Strömung der Oder verlaufen.



Wie kann man sich das rein praktisch vorstellen? Normal sind Buhnen ja immer Rechtwinklig zum Uferverlauf (und damit auch zur Strömung) angelegt und nicht parallel. 

Wird das dann einfach eine Steinpackung an der Strömungskante? Kann mir das nur schwer visuell vorstellen, wie das am Ende aussehen soll.


----------



## Ørret (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Wissenschaftler.....ist das eigentlich eine Berufsbezeichnung...oder ein Sammelbegriff für Leute die zu faul sind einer anständigen Arbeit nachzugehen?


----------



## Laichzeit (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich das rein praktisch vorstellen? Normal sind Buhnen ja immer Rechtwinklig zum Uferverlauf (und damit auch zur Strömung) angelegt und nicht parallel.
> 
> Wird das dann einfach eine Steinpackung an der Strömungskante? Kann mir das nur schwer visuell vorstellen, wie das am Ende aussehen soll.



Ich weiß es nicht, aber vor einiger Zeit war ich hier am Rhein und das ist auch so eine Art Buhne parallel zur Flussrichtung.
https://www.google.de/maps/@50.0076875,8.0698852,1100m/data=!3m1!1e3

Das sind wichtige Laich- und Aufwuchshabitate für fast alle Fischarten, da der Wellenschlag der Schiffe wegfällt.
Gerne mehr davon, aber auch gerne zu anderen Konditionen.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich das rein praktisch vorstellen? Normal sind Buhnen ja immer Rechtwinklig zum Uferverlauf (und damit auch zur Strömung) angelegt und nicht parallel.
> 
> Wird das dann einfach eine Steinpackung an der Strömungskante? Kann mir das nur schwer visuell vorstellen, wie das am Ende aussehen soll.



Dort sind wohl die ursprünglichen Buhnen teilweise zerstört, wodurch der Uferbereich versandet ist und einen idealen Lebensraum für diesen bolschewistischen Beißer da bildet. 

Und diesen versandeten Uferbereich versucht man jetzt mit einer vorgelagerten, parallel zum Ufer verlaufenden Steinpackung vom Hauptstrom abzugrenzen und zu schützen. Würde mich wundern, wenn bei dem Projekt nicht irgendein Bauhof oder landwirtschaftlicher Betrieb gleich noch ein paar hundert Kubikmeter überflüssiges Feldgestein, welches irgendwo auf Halde liegt, verrubelt.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Und die "wissenschaftlich/schützerische" Begleitung und Dokumentation des Ganzen auch nen netten Batzen von den 3,5 Mio. abgreift und deswegen immer für solche Projekt mit bezahltem Langfristmonitoring sein wird.. 

Wie Thünen mit seinem 85 Mio. neuen Forschungsdampfer, um u. a. über 2 - 3 Mio. jährlichen Dorschfangumsatzes deutscher Fischer in ICES 22 - 24  zu forschen (wir berichteten, damit könnten Fischer über 30 Jahre auf Dorschfang verzichten)..

Freie und unabhängige Wissenschaft früherer Zeiten ist in meinen Augen schon lange interessengesteuerter, bezahlter "Wissenschaft" und schützerlobbyistischen Nachhaltigkeits-Partikularstudien sowie bezahltem Schützer- und Behördengesteuerten Monitorings von Schützerprojekten gewichen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

@Laichzeit & Sten Hagelvoll
Danke für die Info! 

Das Ding am Rhein sieht schon richtig mächtig aus. 

Ich dachte ja zunächst eher an sowas "einfaches" wie hier an der Donau:
https://goo.gl/maps/3fBYxfbehsC2 

Aber gut, dann käme man ja auch nicht auf den stattlichen Betrag


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommentar
> 
> Zuerst gefunden dank Sten bei uns im Forum Anglerlatein:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331102
> ...



#h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die "wissenschaftlich/schützerische" Begleitung und Dokumentation des Ganzen auch nen netten Batzen von den 3,5 Mio. abgreift und deswegen immer für solche Projekt mit bezahltem Langfristmonitoring sein wird..
> 
> Freie und unabhängige Wissenschaft früherer Zeiten ist in meinen Augen schon lange interessengesteuerter, bezahlter "Wissenschaft" und schützerlobbyistischen Nachhaltigkeits-Partikularstudien sowie bezahltem Schützer- und Behördengesteuerten Monitorings von Schützerprojekten gewichen.



Die Alma Mater muß auch die brotlos Gebildeten über den Hörsaal hinaus nähren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

@ Sten:
Geschlossen und auf hier verwiesen.
DANKE für Hinweis!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> #h
> Die Alma Mater muß auch die brotlos Gebildeten über den Hörsaal hinaus nähren...


Du willst mir Abends noch Blutdruck machen, gelle?
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...https://www.google.de/maps/@50.0076875,8.0698852,1100m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> Das sind wichtige Laich- und Aufwuchshabitate für fast alle Fischarten, da der Wellenschlag der Schiffe wegfällt...





Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Aber gut, dann käme man ja auch nicht auf den stattlichen Betrag





egal mit welcher begründung und ebenso egal zu welchen kosten, diese parallel-verbauung wünsch ich mir für den größten teil vom rhein, nicht nur anglern zuliebe.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und überall brauchts "Wissenschaftler" zum begleiten -  dass die mitmachen, wenn sie Kohle kriegen und deswegen gerne alles "wissenschaftlich" begründen, dass man sowas schützen muss, ist auch nix Neues..



Exakt hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer Thomas.
Wer einen Prof. Dr. vorm Namen führen darf, hat Recht...immer und grundsätzlich.
Alle andern sind dumme Proleten.

Ist ein Etat verbraucht, dann ist Art X plötzlich invasiv, während Art Y, die 100 Jahre lang invasiv und böse war, plötzlich gut ist #c.
 So tickt unser Land, leider auch in Bereichen die viel, viel wichtiger als das Angeln sind .


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Wenn gleichzeitig noch deren Schützer-Kumpels in Behörden und Politik sitzen (Ex NABU GF Flasbarth im BMUB und Ex-NABU GF Baumann im Umweltministerium B-W als Staatssekretär als hochrangige Beispiele), dann gucken die schon mit, dass nur willfährige Forschung ausreichend bedacht wird.

OHNE "nachhaltig" in irgendeiner Form (auch nicht vom BMBF) kriegste heute keine Cent zum "Forschen", ohne Schutz von irgendwas wirds schwierig (mögliches, aber nicht sicheres Merkmal: Freie Forschung eher noch Unis, interessengeleitet bezahlte eher "Institute")..

Wobei die einzige Nachhaltigkeit dabei oft das zementieren von Schüterzstrukturen ist.

Auch viele technische Institute mit Ingenieuren plus Biologen rund um NABU etc. gründen sich, die dann mit technischen Aufgaben (Planung, Erarbeitung, Bau) überschüttet werden, weil Ausschreibungen passend zugeschnitten werden (von den Kumpels in Behörden)

Zum Thema schreddernde Wind- und Wassekraft, für die zum Wohle investierender wohlhabender Grünenwähler und NABUspender zig Milliarden Steuergelder als Subventionen rausgehauen werden jährlich (mit X Firmen, an denen wieder "grün-nabuistische" Wissenschaft und Ingenieure beteiligt sind), braucht man auch nix weiter sagen...

Der Ökowahnensumpf ist ein großer - und zum austrocknen darfste nicht die Frösche wie "Wissenschaft", spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Politik und Behörden fragen, die sich da gemütlich eingerichtet haben:
Da muss man mit Politik und Lobbyarbeit dagegen angehen...


----------



## marlowe (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Ist der baltische Goldsteinbeßer nun eine invasive Art, oder wurde er nur zufällig zu spät entdeckt, sprich ist ein seltener heimischer Fisch?

Wie auch immer  - ich finde das Projekt an sich prima - was ist denn aus anglerischer Sicht an Gewässerschutz zu auszusetzen? Oder sind dort auch Angelverbote wie an der Elbe im Gespräch? Weiß einer der lokalen Angler besser Bescheid?

Leider kann ich mir auch nicht bildlich vorstellen, wie das ganze am Ende aussehen soll. 
Aber es könnte doch auch sein, dass mit diesem Bauwerk auch Laichplätze für anglerisch interessante Fische entstehen, vergleichbar mit einem Altarm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Ein neues "Schutz"gebiet und im Gewässer neu gefunden, zu schützende Arten (NOCHMAL: Dieser Fisch IST NICHT GEFÄHRDET!! IN KEINSTER WEISE, laut IUNC!!) und KEINE Angel/Betretungs/Nutzungsverbot (spätestens mittelfristig)?????

Weiterträumen....

Aal, Lachs, Mefo, Dorsch, etc. hätten Hilfe deutlich notwendiger inkl. Abschaffung von Schredderanlagen..


----------



## Grünknochen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Dito.
Im Übrigen handelt es sich um eine wasserrechtliche Maßnahme (Wassergesetze Bund/ Land, WRRL) im Kontext der Gewässerunterhaltung/ des Gewässerausbaus. Thema Sicherung der Schiffbarkeit, Restauration von Regulierungsbauwerken).
Die gewählte Bauform dient der Sicherung eines Flachwasserbereiches, der insgesamt ökologisch wertvoll ist und von dem ua ( neben vielen anderen Spezies) der hier genannte Fisch profitiert.
Die Beteiligung/ Einbindung des IGB ist nicht nur sinnvoll, sondern aus Rechtsgründen geboten.

Heisst: Entweder hat man Interesse daran, das Thema weiter zu vertiefen, oder man fährt fort im Trollmodus...


----------



## marlowe (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein neues "Schutz"gebiet und im Gewässer neu gefunden, zu schützende Arten (NOCHMAL: Dieser Fisch IST NICHT GEFÄHRDET!! IN KEINSTER WEISE, laut IUNC!!) und KEINE Angel/Betretungs/Nutzungsverbot (spätestens mittelfristig)?????
> 
> Weiterträumen....
> 
> Aal, Lachs, Mefo, Dorsch, etc. hätten Hilfe deutlich notwendiger inkl. Abschaffung von Schredderanlagen..



Korrigiere: Es ist gerade kein Schutzgebiet, sondern einfach eine wasserbauliche Maßnahme, und der kleine Goldsteinbeißer muss mal wieder als Sündenbock für die hohen Baukosten herhalten... (sie Beitrag von Grünknochen)

Dass man gerade Aal und Äsche sehenden Auges aussterben lässt, ist eine andere Baustelle. Dafür kannst Du aber nicht die paar Freunde des Baltischen Goldsteinbeißers verantwortlich machen.


----------



## marlowe (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dito.
> Im Übrigen handelt es sich um eine wasserrechtliche Maßnahme (Wassergesetze Bund/ Land, WRRL) im Kontext der Gewässerunterhaltung/ des Gewässerausbaus. Thema Sicherung der Schiffbarkeit, Restauration von Regulierungsbauwerken).
> Die gewählte Bauform dient der Sicherung eines Flachwasserbereiches, der insgesamt ökologisch wertvoll ist und von dem ua ( neben vielen anderen Spezies) der hier genannte Fisch profitiert.
> Die Beteiligung/ Einbindung des IGB ist nicht nur sinnvoll, sondern aus Rechtsgründen geboten.
> ...



Danke für die Info! So ist das ganze auch nachvollziehbar.
Die Hintergründe konnte mach den verlinkten Artikeln auch nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Während es allen möglichen Fischarten in Deutschland wirklich schlecht, geht (Aal, Lachs, Stör, Dorsch etc.), das ist Fakt.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aal, Lachs, Mefo, Dorsch, etc. hätten Hilfe deutlich notwendiger



Des wegen statt Buhnen Aaalfangverbot für Aal wie in Schweden, endlich wirksame Einschränkung des Lachstrollings, Lachsfangverbote in Flüssen, statt Baglimit für Dorsche zeitliches Fangfenster oder noch besser dieses kombinieren ... ohhh, da gibt es viele Schutzmöglichkeiten für deine gefährdet genannten Fischarten #6 ...

Zu deinen Häkselturbinen:
Tja, da ist die Forschung / Wissenschaft schon weiter, aber es sind ja diese deine verhassten Forscher, also streichen wir die Bemühungen und Forschungsergebnisse (dennoch um einen kleinen Einblick zu geben, was unter anderem staatlich finanziert in der Forschung geschieht, kein wissenschaftl. Bericht sondern rein journalistisch zum allgemeinen Verständnis, nebenbei bemerkt, da geht der Freistaat schon lange sehr konträr zu Landesverband und Naturschutz; das Umweltministerium ist sehr genervt, damals wie heute, von Naturschützer, die Naturschutz selektiv verhindern
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...am-leben-regenerative-energien-a-1042630.html).
Aber egal, wird dich wenig interessieren, da ja staatl. finanzierte Wisschenschaft .. passt nicht in deine Ideologie ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



> Aber gibt es einen Nachteil für Angler dadurch?


klar, weil zum einen Geld für die wichtigeren Dinge fehlt und das zum anderen immer   wieder Anlass für weitere Verbote ("wissenschaftlich" auch gerne "Management" genannt)

Wie gesagt, ein Ökosumpf, die sich gegenseitig die Kohle für Forschung, Bau und Schutz zu schustern..

Angler und Angeln stören da nur..

Siehe die ganzen Pläne dieser Ökowahnen mit Angelverboten/Aussperrungen/Begrenzungen im Zuge Natura2000 (OHNE dass  die EU jemals Angelverbote gefordert hätte, nehmen die GRÜNEN als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensamelnden Schützerindudstrie und ihre willfährigen Helfer in der "Nachhaltigskeits/Wissenschaftsindustrie" immer wieder genau diese Dinge wie hier, um daraus VEbrote abzuleiten.

Denn genau das ist ja die Intention und Grund wie Anlass des Themas hier, wie da jeder vernünftige Schutz auf dem Altar giftgrüner Ideologie gegen Mensch und Natur für Kohle für Interessengruppen geopfert wird.



> Aber egal, wird dich wenig interessieren, da ja staatl. finazierte Wisschenschaft .. passt nicht in deine Ideologie ...


Falsch, das ist genau das gewünschte - nur FREI finanziert, wo die Forschung selber entscheidet über Themen!

Und nicht bestimmt durch alle möglichen "Themensetzer" (Beispiel weg vom Naturschutz: Kein Tabakkonzern finanziert ne Studie, bei der Tabak schlecht dastehen soll). Kein "Schützer" finanziert oder fördert Studien, bei denen rauskommen könnte, dass man mal kein Verbot braucht und keine Aussperrung braucht, oder keine weiteren Studien und kein zu monitorendes "Management" (>>immer Einschränkung, Verbot, Aussperrung)..

Guter Naturschutz FÜR und MIT Menschen statt des Aussperr/Verbotswahnes wäre so wichtig, und wird durch die Verflechtung und den Sumpf der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie eben konterkariert.

Die einen finden Schutz zum jeden Preis toll, nur weil Schutz drauf steht (so wie man Chinesenbio beim Aldi kauft und meint, man wäre damit selber Schützer) - andere denken auch nach..

Und zu was überhaupt Wasserkraft (wegen Deinem Beispiel), wenn es bei uns zum einen keine signifikante Rolle im Energiemix spielt und zum anderen alleine durch Klimawandel  mit immer mehr sinkenden Wasserdurchfluss eh nicht zukunfstfähig sein wird?

Nur weil jemand die Fischschredderanlagen mal als "grün und tierleidfrei" deklariert hat wie Greenpeace und Peta??

Man kann den Kopf ausschalten und alles gut heissen, wenn man "Schutz" hört - man muss es aber nicht. 
Und kann und darf (ich meine auch sollte) hinterfragen.


----------



## Leech (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Versteh ich es richtig, dass die völlig frei drehen und 3,5 Mio. Euro einsetzen, um einen naturgerechten Damm zum Schutz einer Art zu bauen, die erstmal nicht bedroht ist, sondern nur in diesem bestimmten Fluß selten ist?

Hier mein Gedankengang:
Bau (und ggf. Umbau) von naturgerechten Wehren und Dämmen ist erstmal absolut okay. Ist ja auch für die anderen Arten im Fluß nicht weiter schädlich.

So - jetzt die kernige Frage - und damit werde ich wohl bei Thomas auch den Kern treffen:
WARUM werden diese 3,5 Mio. eingesetzt, um eine unbedrohte Art zu schützen, während unsere heimischen bedrohten Fische immer wieder in Wasserwerk-Schredderanlagen verenden?

Anstatt diese Wasserwerke mit bereits entwickelter schonenderer Technik auszustatten, die sowohl den Betrieb des Werkes weiterhin erlauben, aber gleichzeitig auch nur noch einen Bruchteil (etwa 10% der ursprünglichen Menge) der Tiere verenden lässt....

Da bin ich doch sprachlos.

(Mir ist persönlich auch egal, ob sich das für die Betreiber rechnet oder das Ganze "wichtig ist" für den Energiemix - nicht mein Problem - aber es ist ein Problem für uns alle, wenn die Anlagen aus einem Blankaal zwei aufgeschnittene räucherfertige Aalhälften zaubern.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Danke Leech - Du hast meine Intention verstanden.


----------



## Leech (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Leech - Du hast meine Intention verstanden.



So hätten alle was davon.
Einfache Logik.
Mich stört das Projekt an sich nicht - dich wohl auch nicht.
Sondern nur die Mittelverwendung - was nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Zunächst Thomas:
Die einzige Gewähr, dass FREI geforscht wird, sind staatl. Gelder und nicht Aufträge aus der freien Wirtschaft und Verbänden usw. .
Wissenschaft an Universitäten sollten so von aussen einflussfrei wie möglich stattfinden über zweckungebundene Finanzierungen (pauschale Budgetzuteilung). Das Thema ist an sich ein einfaches Konstrukt, in sich stellt es sich aber komplexer dar.

Was hier im Thread gerade aus Emotionen, die durchaus auch nachvollziehbar sind, geschieht,  ist ein pauschales Zusammenwerfen und Zusammenrühren und Vermischen verschiedenster unvereinbarer Bereiche.

Die Finanzierung von Bund wie auch Länder geschieht über streng zugeteilter Finanzierungs-/Haushaltstöpfen. Diese dürfen nicht miteinander verrechnet werden, auch Umschichtung usw. ist nicht möglich.
Wasserkraftwerke sind nach EU-Wasserrichtlinie bereits verpflichtet Fischtreppen zu bauen, jedoch gibt es da ein magisches Jahr "2015". Ältere Wasserkraftwerke sind ausgenommen, da bestehen privatrechtliche Rechte "baurechtliich" für Betreiber, die eine Nachrüstung mit Fischttreppen verhindern. Jede behördliche Auflage diesbezüglich wurde gerichtlich abgeschmettert.
Also muss auch hier bezüglich behördlicher Auflagen stark differenziert werden bei der Betrachtung.
Zudem wird generell im AB wenig differenziert, was privatrechtliche und staatliche Befugnisse betrifft.

Aber diesem kann ja ein guter Journalismus abhelfen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zunächst Thomas:
> Die einzige Gewähr, dass FREI geforscht wird, sind staatl. Gelder und nicht Aufträge aus der freien Wirtschaft und Verbänden usw. .


Mein  Reden - leider hat da die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie eben weit die Nase vorn und heute ein Finanzierungsgeflecht und ebenso ein politisch/behördliches Geflecht geschaffen, die genau das alles konterkariert und wo nur noch im Ökowahnenbereich geforscht und gehandelt wird.

Was die Linken nicht so recht geschafft haben (Marsch durch die Instanzen), hat die ökowahnische Schützerindustrie gut hinbekommen,!!

Und dabei von Forschung über Behörden bis zur Gesetzgebung (gerade die pauschalisierende EU-Ebene) alles korrumpiert..

Dass gerade gegen bisherige Praxis wie Rechtsetzung die EU dabei ist, das Management der Freizeitfischerei voll zu übernehmen wie bei der Berufsfischerei und komplett in die Quotierung mit einzubeziehen (wo auch immer nette Forschungdgelder/projekte (Stichwort Thünen, die das deswegen wie Baglimit auch fordern und fördern) abfallen, wissen noch die wenigsten und die meisten (inkl. der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei) werdens erst merken, wenns zu spät ist. Der nächste Schritt (Nordsee) läuft gerade mit Forderungen aus der Schützerecke (http://image.pewtrusts.org/lib/fe82...ry+-+All+MEPs&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Pew) :
"Fishing mortality is limited to the sustainable levels stipulated by the CFP; Recreational fisheries with significant impacts on stocks are adequately managed" 



Du hast die Zustände gut beschrieben -* und die sind es, die man ändern muss und nicht denen nachlaufen oder vor ihnen einknicken..*

Sonst wirds nix mit dem Sumpf der Ökowahnen austrocknen und dafür vernünftigen und zielführenden Naturschutz FÜR Menschen statt gegen sie zu bekommen.


----------



## Leech (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also muss auch hier bezüglich behördlicher Auflagen stark differenziert werden bei der Betrachtung.
> Zudem wird generell im AB wenig differenziert, was privatrechtliche und staatliche Befugnisse betrifft.



Ist richtig.
Staat und Privatrecht sind außeinander zu fummeln.
Was die Kraftwerke angeht, ist es bei mir auch nur der Wunsch des Umbaus der alten Kraftwerke in neue Systeme - also maximal ein Appell an die privaten Betreiber, weil, wie du es ja sagtest, die privat mit ihren Anlagen von vor 2015 treiben können was sie wollen.

Und was Fischtreppen angeht, sind diese ja eher für das Aufsteigen der Fische gedacht. Die Maßnahme, die ich ansprach ist größtenteils für absteigende Fische gedacht - z.B. abwandernde Aale. Aber auch das wäre in einem Appell an die Betreiber.


----------



## marlowe (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Leech schrieb:


> Versteh ich es richtig, dass die völlig frei drehen und 3,5 Mio. Euro einsetzen, um einen naturgerechten Damm zum Schutz einer Art zu bauen, die erstmal nicht bedroht ist, sondern nur in diesem bestimmten Fluß selten ist?



Nein, verstehst Du wahrscheinlich falsch, siehe Beitrag von "Grünknochen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Schon genau richtig verstanden - die Art ist NICHT ANSATZWEISE BEDROHT!
Siehe IUNC/Rote Liste...

Nur die Eurokraten und Ökowahnen meinen da schützen zu müssen.


----------



## Grünknochen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

https://www.wsv.de/ftp/presse/2017/00100_2017.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://www.wsv.de/ftp/presse/2017/00100_2017.pdf



Danke #6

Diese dadurch entstehende Struktur des Flussbettes kann ich mir gerade als Angler als sehr interessant vorstellen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Leech schrieb:


> So - jetzt die kernige Frage - und damit werde ich wohl bei Thomas auch den Kern treffen:
> WARUM werden diese 3,5 Mio. eingesetzt, um eine unbedrohte Art zu schützen, während unsere heimischen bedrohten Fische immer wieder in Wasserwerk-Schredderanlagen verenden?



Einfache Antwort auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin .

3,5 Mio sind nichts, null, nada um unsere Flüsse wieder zu einem vernünftigen Lebensraum für (Wander-) Fische zu machen.
Würde man punktuellen Erfolg mit Verbesserungen z.B. der Wasserkraftanlagen verzeichnen, müssten andere nachziehen.
Das aber kostet nicht Mio, sondern Milliarden.
Also werden Nebenschauplätze zum Ablenken von den eigentlichen Problemen eröffnet .


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin .
> 
> 3,5 Mio sind nichts, null, nada um unsere Flüsse wieder zu einem vernünftigen Lebensraum für (Wander-) Fische zu machen.
> Würde man punktuellen Erfolg mit Verbesserungen z.B. der Wasserkraftanlagen verzeichnen, müssten andere nachziehen.
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort auch wenn ich nicht der Thomas bin .
> 
> 3,5 Mio sind nichts, null, nada um unsere Flüsse wieder zu einem vernünftigen Lebensraum für (Wander-) Fische zu machen.
> Würde man punktuellen Erfolg mit Verbesserungen z.B. der Wasserkraftanlagen verzeichnen, müssten andere nachziehen.
> ...



Gehören die Wasserkraftanlagen dem Staat, darf er denn da rumbauen?

Oft ist es sinnvoll, Vorpostings zu lesen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gehören die Wasserkraftanlagen dem Staat, darf er denn da rumbauen?
> 
> Oft ist es sinnvoll, Vorpostings zu lesen.



Der Staat erlässt die Gesetze. Und wenn er es will, nimmt er sich das Recht, gewinnorientierte Interessen von Unternehmen mit Gesetzeskraft durch Interessen des Gemeinwohls zu überstimmen. 

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass man sich an viele Baustellen nicht rantraut und beispielsweise Angst hat, dass Betreiber Wasserkraftwerke abschalten und man dann die schwachsinnigen CO2-Regularien der EU und Ökorichtlinien nicht mehr erfüllt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Staat erlässt die Gesetze. Und wenn er es will, nimmt er sich das Recht, gewinnorientierte Interessen von Unternehmen mit Gesetzeskraft durch Interessen des Gemeinwohls zu überstimmen.
> 
> Das Problem ist jedoch, dass man sich an viele Baustellen nicht rantraut und beispielsweise Angst hat, dass Betreiber Wasserkraftwerke abschalten und man dann die schwachsinnigen CO2-Regularien der EU und Ökorichtlinien nicht mehr erfüllt.



Was Wasserkraftwerke angeht, ist alles rechtliche ausgeschöpft bis hin zu ziggfachen Gerichtsurteilen zu baurechtlichen Bestandsschutz zu Altbeständen. Diese Altbestände befinden sich nicht in öffentlicher Hand.
Neubestände haben ja die gewünschten gesetzlichen Auflagen.
Alles schon im Thread geschrieben.
Sicherlich kann ja der Rechtsstaat an sich in Frage gestellt werden, derzeit machen es Gerichte nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jedoch, dass man sich an viele Baustellen nicht rantraut und beispielsweise Angst hat, dass Betreiber Wasserkraftwerke abschalten und man dann die schwachsinnigen CO2-Regularien der EU und Ökorichtlinien nicht mehr erfüllt.



Da sind wir uns einig.

Wenn man Recht ändern will und vernünftiger gestalten, wenn man Gruppierungen, die den Staat als Beute sehen wie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren Helfershelfer in "Wissenschaft" und Politik, wird nicht der Rechtsstaat in Frage gestellt, sondern durch Teilnahme an Diskussionen gefördert!.

Denn das Recht kann und MUSS man ändern, auch und gerade diese fortlaufenden Änderungen machen genau mit den Rechtsstaat aus! 
Und das ist Sinn und Zweck von Lobbyarbeit, im Sinne seiner Zahler zu arbeiten - zum abnicken und alles akzeptieren braucht man keine Lobby...

Und weil das die Ökowahnen deutlich besser können - zum Schaden von Natur und Mensch und zur eigenen Proftmaximierung - und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da meist voll versagen, genau deswegen sind solche Diskussionen an Hand von Beispiele wie hier mit dem Vorschieben nicht ansatzweise gefährdeter Arten zum Kohle abzocken so wichtig, während sie woanders fehlt, wo es deutlich dringender und drängender wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Was ausschlaggebend für eine wirksame -damit ist zunächst ernstgemeinte- Diskussion ist, ist zunächst faktenbasierte ideologiefreie Aufklärung, Information.
Die benötigt guten Journalismus.
Alles andere ist erschreckend wie dieses Thread, der intellektuell geradezu katastrophal für uns Angler spricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Deswegen stand von an Anfang an Kommentar drüber (hätte man ja lesen können, wenn man wollte/könnte) ..
;-))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Ich beziehe mich auf Deine weiteren Postings ...

Für dein Erstposting habe ich Verständnis geäußert, "(hätte man ja lesen können, wenn man wollte/könnte) ..
;-))))"


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Die wiederum haben sind persönliche Meinung, so what?

Die Ideologie kam zuerst von der Schützerseite!

HHier bin ich klar für dagegenfeuern mit größtmöglichem Kaliber um klar zu machen, wie wenig diese Schützer und ihre Helfershelfer Natur für Menschen schützen wollen, sondern dass es da nur um deren Profit, Reibach und Studienfinanzieruung geht.

Einknickne und Recht geben nützt da schon lange nix ,mehr. 

Die Angelverbote kommen und sind am Rollen - bevorzugt dann auch an solchen "Schützerplätzchen" für 3,5 Mio..


Weiterschlafen und abnicken und alles schlucken darf aber auch jeder, der das will, das ist keine Frage..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Seit ihr AfD oder was? Das ist doch voll rassistisch und diskriminierend was ihr hier macht. Da kommt dieser baltische Schmerl - vermutlich als Flüchtling, geflohen vor dem kaukasischem Zander - hierher und statt zu sagen: "Wir schaffen das!" wird dieser kleine possierliche Ausländer in einer Tour von euch gedisst! Was sind denn 3,5 Milionen Euros um Flüchtlingen und seien sie auch nur 8 cm groß, ein neues Heim zu schaffen. Schaut mal an euch runter und dann solltet ihr die Aussage, es käme auf die Größe an, noch mal überdenken! - So sieht´s mal aus. Habe fertig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Anmerkung für die, welche Ironie und Sarkasmus nicht verstehen:
Koljas Posting wird bei uns nicht zu allgemeinpolitischen Diskussionen genutzt.

Wir bleiben bei Angelpolitik.

Danke.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anmerkung für die, welche Ironie und Sarkasmus nicht verstehen:
> Koljas Posting wird bei uns nicht zu allgemeinpolitischen Diskussionen genutzt.
> 
> Wir bleiben bei Angelpolitik.
> ...



Da würde ich sehr drum bitten. Es geht hier um Fische. Um die kleinen, wie die großen und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Schade Thomas, denn dann ist eine ernsthafte Diskussion in dem Thread nicht möglich, denn pauschalen Unwissenheitsbrei mit Ideolgiefüßen mantschen und glauben, dass dies geistige Gegner trifft anstatt zu sehen, dass dies Inkompetenz auf verschiedensten Ebenen outen kann, ist für mich kontraproduktiv, beschämend für ein gemeinsames Hobby und Ziel.


----------



## Grünknochen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schade Thomas, denn dann ist eine ernsthafte Diskussion in dem Thread nicht möglich, denn pauschalen Unwissenheitsbrei mit Ideolgiefüßen mantschen und glauben, dass dies geistige Gegner trifft anstatt zu sehen, dass dies Inkompetenz auf verschiedensten Ebenen outen kann, ist für mich kontraproduktiv, beschämend für ein gemeinsames Hobby und Ziel.



Exakt so sieht's aus. Agitation und Information sind eben zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge. Letzteres setzt Fakten und Wissen voraus. Ersteres kann man auf jedem beliebigen Niveau betreiben, im Zweifel auf eher sehr niedrigem.

Sei's drum: Der jeweilige Leser möge selbst entscheiden, wie er mit dem vorliegenden Thema umgeht...


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

ich hab kein problem damit , wenn kleine fische ,die die _*biodiversibiliat erhöhen* geschützt und gefördert werden. diese hau ruck gegenargumentation im stil von bild und co,ist eher kontaproduktiv so wie das ganze einseitige eher persönliche bashing..natürlich ist es immer gerechtfertigt die kosten für solche maßnamen genau zu überprüfen, weil so etwas bei den planern und in den amsstuben gerne ausufert wenn fördermittel noch schnell verbraten werden müssen..
_


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Wenn ein Fisch durch Evolution es schafft neue Lebensräume zu erschließen, spricht dann irgendetwas dagegen ? Ich verstehe es oftmals nicht, weshalb so ein Aufstand gemacht wird bei invasiven Arten.

Das ist doch die Natur. So entstand und entsteht alles. Wird jetzt das Lehrbuch von Prof. K. genutzt und die Unterwasserwelt danach bis in die Unendlichkeit versucht zu erhalten ? Klar, wenn ein Fisch aus dem Aquarium einfach mal in ein Gewässer gelassen wird ist es eine andere Diskussion, wollte ich aber nur Vorgreifen, bevor jemand mit solchen Einwänden aufwartet. (unnatürliche Verbreitung )

Warum bedarf es also für einen kleinen Fisch wie diesem eine Maßnahme, welche die Natur auch so schon für jene getroffen hätte oder gar hat ?

Wenn Welse und Co. sich ihren Lebensraum erkämpfen, was müssen wir dazwischenpfuschen ? Schützerlogik as it best halt......


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch durch Evolution es schafft neue Lebensräume zu erschließen, spricht dann irgendetwas dagegen ? Ich verstehe es oftmals nicht, weshalb so ein Aufstand gemacht wird bei invasiven Arten.
> 
> Das ist doch die Natur. So entstand und entsteht alles. Wird jetzt das Lehrbuch von Prof. K. genutzt und die Unterwasserwelt danach bis in die Unendlichkeit versucht zu erhalten ? Klar, wenn ein Fisch aus dem Aquarium einfach mal in ein Gewässer gelassen wird ist es eine andere Diskussion, wollte ich aber nur Vorgreifen, bevor jemand mit solchen Einwänden aufwartet. (unnatürliche Verbreitung )
> 
> ...


kann ich nachvollziehen...

Ist eben ne grundsätzliche Entscheidung.

Für Mensch und Natur oder für Schützer und Behörden..


----------



## NaabMäx (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Die Frage die Ich mir stelle ist, ob die Buhne nicht der Schifffahrt dienlich sein soll -auch wenn sie paralell zum Ufer ist, kann dies die Schifffartsrinne verbessern. Ist das ein Deckmantelprojekt?


----------



## Grünknochen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Nein, ist es nicht. Maßnahmen des Gewässerausbaus sind zwingend mit naturschutzrechtlichen Fragen verkoppelt (inbes. UVP, WRRL).
Im vorliegenden Fall wurde ein wasserrechtliches Planfeststellungsverfahren incl. Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung durchgeführt. So ist sie eben, die Rechtslage...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich hab kein problem damit , wenn kleine fische ,die die _*biodiversibiliat erhöhen* geschützt und gefördert werden.
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn man ein Flußsystem im Ganzen betrachtet, die divergierenden Interessenlagen abwägt, sich den Möglichkeiten entsprechend an einem naturnahen Habitat orientiert und dabei die Biodiversität als einen Parameter miteinbezieht.
> 
> ...



Um mal den Blick etwas zu weiten:

Die Oder ist knappe *900 Kilometer* lang, hier werden wegen eines Kleinfisches, der weder gefährdet ist noch sein Hauptverbreitungsgebiet in der Oder hat, auf* 500* *Meter* Flusslänge *3,5 Millionen* Steuergelder verklappt.

Das darf man ruhig mal polemisch aufblasen, denn diese Aktion kann man in der Form durchaus als punktuellen und symptomatischen Naurschutzirrsinn bewerten.


----------



## Thombable (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schade Thomas, denn dann ist eine ernsthafte Diskussion in dem Thread nicht möglich, denn pauschalen Unwissenheitsbrei mit Ideolgiefüßen mantschen und glauben, dass dies geistige Gegner trifft anstatt zu sehen, dass dies Inkompetenz auf verschiedensten Ebenen outen kann, ist für mich kontraproduktiv, beschämend für ein gemeinsames Hobby und Ziel.



Danke für den Beitrag - das Niveau der bisherigen Argumentation ist schwer verdaulich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es mir meine Zeit wert ist, hier weiter im Forum zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Um mal den Blick etwas zu weiten:
> 
> Die Oder ist knappe *900 Kilometer* lang, hier werden wegen eines Kleinfisches, der weder gefährdet ist noch sein Hauptverbreitungsgebiet in der Oder hat, auf* 500* *Meter* Flusslänge *3,5 Millionen* Steuergelder verklappt.
> 
> Das darf man ruhig mal polemisch aufblasen, denn diese Aktion kann man in der Form durchaus als punktuellen und symptomatischen Naurschutzirrsinn bewerten.


Danke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Thombable schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag - das Niveau der bisherigen Argumentation ist schwer verdaulich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es mir meine Zeit wert ist, hier weiter im Forum zu bleiben.



Wenn die Teilnehmer einer Diskussion nicht die eigene Meinung vertreten ist es nicht Wert Zeit in eine Diskussionesplattform zu stecken ?

Mit 3 Beiträgen hast du ja auch noch nicht soviel Beigetragen. Schöne Reise dann noch. :q#h


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gehören die Wasserkraftanlagen dem Staat, darf er denn da rumbauen?
> 
> Oft ist es sinnvoll, Vorpostings zu lesen.



Die Flüsse gehören dem Staat und damit uns allen.
Ganz nebenbei werden Gesetze erlassen, welche die Rahmenbedingungen für jegliche Art der Naturnutzung sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was Wasserkraftwerke angeht, ist alles rechtliche ausgeschöpft bis hin zu ziggfachen Gerichtsurteilen zu baurechtlichen Bestandsschutz zu Altbeständen. Diese Altbestände befinden sich nicht in öffentlicher Hand.
> Neubestände haben ja die gewünschten gesetzlichen Auflagen.
> Alles schon im Thread geschrieben.
> Sicherlich kann ja der Rechtsstaat an sich in Frage gestellt werden, derzeit machen es Gerichte nicht.



Welche Hebel der Staat in der Hand hat, wurde beim Atomausstieg gezeigt. Zwar mit Entschädigungen, aber die könnte man ja auch den Besitzern der Wasserkraftwerke zahlen. Will man aber nicht, weil man die Wasserkraftwerke brauch, um die EE-Pläne umzusetzen. Und am Bau neuer Anlagen hat die Industrie offensichtlich wenig Interesse.

Und was Bestandsschutz betrifft, frag mal bei den Firmen nach, deren LKWs Fahrverbote drohen, weil durchgeknallte Grüne jedes Maß für die Realität verlieren. 

Der Staat kann vieles, wenn er nur will. Und bei der Wasserkraft will er nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Flüsse gehören dem Staat und damit uns allen.



Da bist du bei vielen Flüssen in den alten Bundesländern im Irrtum. Viele sind in privatem Besitz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Mit den 3,5 Millionen habe ich kein Problem. Wenn ein Gewässer Struktur bekommt, hilft dies nicht nur diesen Schmerl. Grundsätzlich sich diese Kleinfische für Gewässer wichtig. Man muss sich aber mal auf eine grundsätzliche Linie einigen, welche Arten mal als invasiv bezeichnet. Die mir bekannte Definition ist, dass es sich um eindringende Arten handelt, die ohne Zutun des Menschen nicht in unsere Gewässer gelangt wären. Dies gilt z.B. für den Karpfen, aber auch für den amerikanischen Flusskrebs. Der Zander ist da schon ein Problemfall. Zwar wurde er vom Menschen bei uns verbreitet. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass sich dadurch nur eine Verbreitung beschleunigt hat, die ohnehin stattgefunden hätte. Gebietsfremde Arte verändern eigentlich immer die vorhandenen Biotope. So hatte die Einführung des Karpfens selbstverständlich Einfluss auf die Schleien-Population. Auf der anderen Seite können wir den Menschen aus der Natur nicht wegdenken. Auch der Moderne Mensch mit seinen Fähigkeiten ist Teil der Natur und Evolution. Man kann das Rad der Zeit nicht zurückdrehen. Haben sich gebietsfremde Arten erst einmal Etabliert, kann man sie nicht mehr entfernen. Wenn sie, wir beim amerikanischen Flusskrebs die heimische Art komplett verdrängen, dann hat sich eben schlicht die evolutionär stärkere Art durchgesetzt. That´s rock n roll!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

@Naturliebhaber:
glaub ich kaum, stehende Gewässer werden schon mal veräussert, Flüsse nicht.
Verpachten von Nutzungsrechten hat nichts mit verkaufen zu tun.
Bei uns gibts auch nen Überlaufgraben, der dem vormaligen Grundbesitzer nun gehört. Der ist aber künstlich entstanden und kann somit nicht als Gewässer gelten.
Vermutlich spielst du auf Kanäle an, die haben mit Flüssen aber wenig gemeinsam.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber:
> glaub ich kaum, stehende Gewässer werden schon mal veräussert, Flüsse nicht.



Ob du das nun glaubst oder nicht: Flüsse wie Regnitz, Zenn, Aisch, Wörnitz usw. sind alle samt seit Jahrhunderten in privater Hand. Ich kenne schließlich die Verpächter meines Vereins und der umliegenden Vereine.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ob du das nun glaubst oder nicht: Flüsse wie Regnitz, Zenn, Aisch, Wörnitz usw. sind alle samt seit Jahrhunderten in privater Hand. Ich kenne schließlich die Verpächter meines Vereins und der umliegenden Vereine.




Hallo,

kenne ich von den Gewässeren (Flüsse) unseres Vereins auch.
Alle in Privatbesitz zum Glück gehört etwa die Hälfte uns selber.
Dass ein Fluss/Bach dem Staat gehört ist, zumindest in Bayern, die Ausnahme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Gehört zwar echt nicht hier her, aber nochmal: 
*Nutzungsrechte* wie z.B. ein verpachtbares Fischereirecht von anno irgendwann haben nichts mit Besitz zu tun.

Die Pflicht auf Versorgung der Bürger mit Wasser steht sogar in der Verfassung. Denkt mal nach, was passieren würde, wenn man seinen wichtigsten Rohstoff in private Hände geben würde...

Von der Nutzung als Wasserstrassen, Grenzen oder den privatrechtlichen Folgen von Hochwasserereignissen fang ich erst gar nicht an |rolleyes.

Mir würde ja schon ein einziger Beweis eines verkauften Flusses reichen um meine Meinung zu ändern .
Kanal oder Entwässerungsgraben zählt aber net, sowat kann im Bedarfsfall von Kommunen, Landwirten etc. angelegt werden.


----------



## 0ggy (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Moin

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das ein Fluss Eigentum von einem Verein ist.
Die müssen ja bei Hochwasser eine gute Versicherung haben.

Hier kam es beim Oderhochwasser 1997 zu Flutschäden von ca. 330 Millionen Euro. Seit dem haben die bestimmt die gleiche Summe in Deichsanierung und Deichneubau gesteckt. Zahlen das alles die Eigentümer. 

Ich kenne hier nur Fischer oder Vereine denen ist die Pacht übertragen worden und die verpachten dann weiter.

Wenn das bei euch anders ist ( was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) wäre ich überrascht aber man lernt nie aus.

Oggy

Hanjupp war etwas schneller


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Wer in Zeiten von milliardenschweren Konzernen und dem, was denen seit Fukushima passiert ist, auf alte Fischereirechte etc. setzt, der hat eh noch nicht  begriffen, wie wenig "alte" Rechte nützen und wie sehr spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren willfährige Helfer in Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft" (wes Brot ich ess) die Gesellschaft und das Land schon umgestrickt haben in giftgrün .. 

Gegen Mensch und Natur, aber für (Spenden)Kohle und Macht für spendensammelnde Schützer, Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft"..

Ein Fingerschnippen für weitere"Schutzgebiete", Aussperrungen, Angelverbote, Besatzverbote, Betretungs- und Befahrensverbote etc..


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Sorry für das Offtopic (ggfs. verschieben). Trotzdem folgendes:
Sog. Bundeswasserstraßen stehen im Eigentum des Bundes (siehe Bundeswasserstraßengesetz, WaStrG).
Im übrigen ist die Eigentumsfrage ist in den jeweiligen Wassergesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländer geregelt. Deren _Wassergesetze_ teilen die Gewässer in solche 1. Ordnung und in Gewässer 2. und 3. Ordnung ein. Über die _Gewässer 1. Ordnung_  wird ein Verzeichnis geführt; die darin aufgenommenen Gewässer stehen  im Eigentum des Landes, die Übrigen je nach Größe und Bedeutung im  Eigentum der anliegenden Gemeinden oder der privaten Anlieger (Sonderfall B-W).

Wichtig für die Angelei insoweit, als das Fischereirecht als sog. unselbständiges Fischereirecht (Sonderfall selbständiges Fischereirecht) an das Eigentum gebunden ist, Fischereipachtverträge (idR Vereine) also mit dem jeweiligen Eigentümer (des Gewässerabschnitts) abgeschlossen werden müssen. 

Im Falle von Unklarheiten ist übrigens ein kleiner Blick ins Kataster sehr hilfreich...

Weiteres in Kap.7 des neuen Buches von Robert Arlinghaus.

Um mal ne Brücke zu schlagen: Genau deshalb war mir schon beim ersten Post klar, um was es in vorliegendem Thema in Wirklichkeit geht...


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



0ggy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das ein Fluss Eigentum von einem Verein ist.
> Die müssen ja bei Hochwasser eine gute Versicherung haben.
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sorry für das Offtopic (ggfs. verschieben). Trotzdem folgendes:
> Sog. Bundeswasserstraßen stehen im Eigentum des Bundes (siehe Bundeswasserstraßengesetz, WaStrG).
> Im übrigen ist die Eigentumsfrage ist in den jeweiligen Wassergesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländer geregelt. Deren _Wassergesetze_ teilen die Gewässer in solche 1. Ordnung und in Gewässer 2. und 3. Ordnung ein. Über die _Gewässer 1. Ordnung_  wird ein Verzeichnis geführt; die darin aufgenommenen Gewässer stehen  im Eigentum des Landes, die Übrigen je nach Größe und Bedeutung im  Eigentum der anliegenden Gemeinden oder der privaten Anlieger (Sonderfall B-W).
> 
> ...



So ist es. Grundsätzlich folgen Fischerei- und Jagdrechte dem Eigentum. In NRW schreibt das LFischG vor, dass an Bächen und Flüssen Genossenschaften gebildet werden, die dann den Fluss oder Bach über einen längeren Abschnitt verwalten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mit den 3,5 Millionen habe ich kein Problem. Wenn ein Gewässer Struktur bekommt, hilft dies nicht nur diesen Schmerl.
> 
> Hier bekommt aber kein Gewässer eine Struktur, hier werden für mehrere Millionen Steine auf Sand gestapelt, und zwar auf *~0,05% *der Gesamtflusslänge!
> 
> ...



Das ist kein rock'n roll, dass liest sich für mich eher als so eine Art anthropozentrischer Nihilismus, der wissenschaftlich betrachtet weniger als halbgar ist. Ich meine ausdrücklich nur deinen Vortrag da drüber und unterstelle kein einschlägiges Weltbild!#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist kein rock'n roll, dass liest sich für mich eher als so eine Art anthropozentrischer Nihilismus, der wissenschaftlich betrachtet weniger als halbgar ist. Ich meine ausdrücklich nur deinen Vortrag da drüber und unterstelle kein einschlägiges Weltbild!#h


Der Mensch ist halt eine invasive Art! Natürlich ist mein Ansatz anthropozentrisch. Philosophisch gesehen, halte ich jeden anderen Ansatz für eine Illusion. Nihilistisch ist er aber nicht.#c


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

In BW sieht das so aus, der Fischereirechtsinhaber (Pächter oder Eigentümer) hat nach §14  Fischereigesetz die Hegeverpflichtung. Diese Maßnahme um Fische anzusiedeln wäre eine klare Hegemaßnahme und könnte nur schwerlich gegen den Pächter oder Eigentümer durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> invasive ,anthropozentrisch. Philosophisch, Illusion, Nihilistisch


anthropozentrischer, Nihilismus. 

 Ich hoffe Ihr beide seit intelligent und wissend genug , das nicht alle im Forum so ausgebildet sind, Euren Austausch von Fachbegriffen zu folgen oder folgen zu wollen.
 Für Uns einfacher tickende, liest es sich so verständlich als wenn Ihr  chinesisch schreiben würdet.|bigeyes

 Schon der Fachbegriff "invasive Art" ist gar nicht so klar, das Alle darunter das Selbe verstehen, die den Begriff kennen und einsetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> anthropozentrischer, Nihilismus.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr beide seit intelligent und wissend genug , das nicht alle im Forum so ausgebildet sind, Euren Austausch von Fachbegriffen zu folgen oder folgen zu wollen.
> Für Uns einfacher tickende, liest es sich so verständlich als wenn Ihr  chinesisch schreiben würdet.|bigeyes
> ...



Bösartig:
Würden Schützer(befürworter) allgemeinverständlich schreiben/reden, käme man ihnen zu schnell auf die Schliche ..
bösartig aus..


----------



## Reg A. (10. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> anthropozentrischer, Nihilismus.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr beide seit intelligent und wissend genug , das nicht alle im Forum so ausgebildet sind, Euren Austausch von Fachbegriffen zu folgen oder folgen zu wollen.
> Für Uns einfacher tickende, liest es sich so verständlich als wenn Ihr  chinesisch schreiben würdet.|bigeyes
> ...



Also nur weil jemand aufgrund seines persönlichen Bildungshintergrunds einen größeren Wortschatz besitzt als einige andere Diskussionsteilnehmer/Mitleser, soll er diesen nicht mehr anwenden (dürfen)?
Sehr eigentümliche Sichtweise... Insbesondere deshalb, weil ausnahmslos jeder, der hier mitliest, irgendeine Form von Internetzugang hat. Und im www gibts auch so nette Sachen wie (Fremd)Wörterbücher, da kann man problemlos nachschlagen, wenn man irgendeinen Begriff nicht kennt oder versteht. Ums mal mit der ollen Verona zu sagen: "Da werden Sie geholfen!"



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bösartig:
> Würden Schützer(befürworter) allgemeinverständlich schreiben/reden, käme man ihnen zu schnell auf die Schliche ..
> bösartig aus..



Sehe weder in Sten noch in Kolja einen "Schützer(befürworter)" |kopfkrat


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Also nur weil jemand aufgrund seines persönlichen Bildungshintergrunds einen größeren Wortschatz besitzt als einige andere Diskussionsteilnehmer/Mitleser, soll er diesen nicht mehr anwenden (dürfen)?


Ich glaube nicht, dass Bernd das so meint. Bernd hat Recht. Wenn man verstanden werden möchte, sollte man auch so sprechen, dass man verstanden wird. Für das Schreiben gilt natürlich das Selbe. Ich habe nur mit den Fremdwörtern so überdreht, weil mir ein "anthopezentrischen nihilistischen Ansatzes" vorgeworfen wurde. Ich versuche mich sonst klar auszudrücken. 

"Nihilistisch" ist eine Denkweise, die jedwede über den Menschen hinaus allgemein gültige Erkenntnis verneint. "Antropozentrisch" ist eine Denkweise, die den Menschen in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Mir wurde also vorgeworfen, dass ich den Menschen in den Mittelpunkt meines Denkens stelle und Erkenntnisse, die über den Menschen hinausgehen ablehne. Beim ersten stimme ich zu, beim zweiten stimme ich nicht zu.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Wer hat diesen Bau initiiert und wer hat den Nutzen davon?

Gewässerstruktur o.k. aber:
Denke die Oder ist ähnlich der Donau und das ist ursprünglich ein Kießbettfluss mit Auen, Altwässer und unbefestigten Ufern, umgestürzten Bäumen und was weis ich noch alles.

Will man Fischen etwas Gutes tun, so sollte man den Fluss in seiner Ursprungsform belasen oder wieder herstellen. Einen Steinbuhne kommt da natürlicherweise wohl nicht vor.

Wenn wirklich kein Hintergedanke des verstärkten schiffbarmachens dahinter steckt, sondern nur der Gute Wille einem oder mehreren Arten was Gutes zu tun, so denk ich mir: Was schadet das Teil?


mfg
NM


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

In diesem Projekt geht es weder um die Verschwendung von 3,5 Mio Eur nur für eine einzige Fischart, noch um einen Hintergedanken, sondern schlicht und ergreifend um eine wasserrechtliche Maßnahme im Kontext Gewässerunterhaltung/ Gewässerausbau mit dem Ziel der Sicherung der Schiffbarkeit. Für dieses Projekt wurde ein Planfeststellungsverfahren durchgeführt, für das eine Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung zwingend vorgeschrieben war/ ist. Ziemlich unromantisch also. Was man aus der Entfernung natürlich nicht beurteilen kann, sind die Notwendigkeit dieses Aufbaus und die Kostenfrage. Was aber wenig beunruhigend ist, da solche Vorhaben regelmäßig vom Bundesrechnungshof überprüft werden (Bundesmittel). Im Übrigen gibt's ja noch den Bund der Steuerzahler, der üblicherweise dann aktiv wird, wenn Geldverschwendungen geradezu ins Auge springen. Diesbezüglich ist mir nichts an Aktivitäten bekannt. Wenn man also meint, hier werde Kohle zum Fenster rausgeballert, braucht man die Truppe nur anschreiben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Bisschen Klimaänderung mit reinbringen, damit die "Wissenschaft" nochn bisschen Kohle oben drauf bringt (wenn "Nachhaltigkeit" oder "fachgebietsübergreifend" nicht mehr reichen)...
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331532


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische:
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, hier werde Geld verschwendet, eine Info an den Bund der Steuerzahler. Die Jungs dort sind dankbar für jeden Hinweis...
Hatte die übrigens schon mal als Gegner (im Kontext eines Museumsbaus). War mir ein Vergnügen...


----------



## NaabMäx (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*

Lieber Grünknochen,

Denke das gilt für die Oder auch. 

Zur  Schiffbarmachung der Donau kann ich anmerken, das die Rhein-Main Donau  Gesellschaft, welche die Schiffbarkeit der Donau unterhält, unrentabel  ist. Das durch Dammbauten Ansiedlungen im natürlichen  Überschwemmungsbereich stattgefunden haben. Was sich bei den Hochwassern  auch als Miliardengrab erweist. (Kennen wir von der Oder auch.) Nichtmal die Schifffahrt ist rentabel. 
Kurzum. Kostet es mehr als es erwirtschaftet.
Und  die Verantwortlichen und Nutznieser haften nicht für Schäden An Mensch, Sache und Natur.  Das wird wie üblich auf die Geschädigten oder den Steuerzahler  abgewälzt. 
Bereichern tun sich da offensichtlich nur wenige.

Da  ich keinem sein Berufsfeld verunklimpfen will, möchte ich anmerken, das  es in wasserbaulicher Hinsicht viele interessante, nützliche Felder  gibt.
- Wirkungsgrad von Turbinen, um die 95% Kleinkraftwerke zu eliminieren oder verträglich umzugestallten.
-  Umstruktuerierung von Kraftwerken um wieder Fischwanderungen auf und ab  in ausreichendem Umfang zu ermöglichen. (Die Biomasse die da wieder  hergestellt werden kann wird nicht genutzt. Auf der anderen Seite werden  Fischfarmen im Meer gebaut, die wiederum ein Umweltfrefel sind.)
- Natur / Fischverträgliche Wasserkraftanlagen.
- Wenn Schiffart, vielleicht in teilweise eigenen Kanälen, die nur das Schleusenwasser aus dem natürlichen Fluss beziehen.
- Schiffsgestalltung um mit Flachwasserbereichen klar zu kommen.
- Verbesserte Klärung der Abwässer, was die Chemie angeht.
- Reduzierung des schädlichen landwirtschaftlichen Eintrages und Einschwemmungen.
- Renaturierung.
- Umsiedlungen aus den Überschwemmungsgebieten 

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten um Win-Win Situationen für Menssch und Natur zu schaffen.
Kann  sein, das so eine Lösung anfänglich teuere erscheint, jedoch werden die  langfistigen Schäden und deren wieder Gutmachung bis Dato ausser acht  gelassen oder verkannt. 

Den Schaden der nicht erzeugt wird, muss auch keiner bezahlen. 

Wie rentabel ist die Schifffahrt an der Oder, wer hat den Schaden und wer den Nutzen?

L.G.
NM


----------



## UMueller (21. September 2017)

*AW: Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio.*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich kein Hintergedanke des verstärkten schiffbarmachens dahinter steckt, sondern nur der Gute Wille einem oder mehreren Arten was Gutes zu tun, so denk ich mir: Was schadet das Teil?
> 
> 
> mfg
> NM



Ich denke die Buhne dient erst mal der besseren Schiffbarkeit da der Fluss sich durch die Verengung vertieft. Die Oderschiffer leiden ja darunter das sie den Fluss nicht immer nutzen können und so wird damit angefangen den Fluss "schiffbar" zu verunstalten. Ein Eingriff in die Natur des Flusses halt wie schon an vielen anderen Flüssen die erstmal als Wasserstrassen zu gelten haben. Bei solchen Bauvorhaben müssen heutzutage aber Ausgleichsmaßnahmen für die Natur geschaffen werden. Hier dient die Steinpackung als Lebensraum für diese Grundelart. Grundeln lieben Steine, wer hätte das gedacht|bigeyes Außerdem noch als Rastplatz für Vögel. Der geringer durchströmte Nebenarm kann ein guter Laichplatz für die Fische sein da hier kaum Wellenschlag durch den Schiffsverkehr entsteht. Vielleicht eine Winwin Situation ? Ich bleibe eher skeptisch. Die Oder ist doch ein relativ unverbauter Fluss. Warum will man diesen Fluss nun auch noch für mehr Wirtschaftswachstum ganzjährig schiffbar gestalten.


----------

